# ubuntu getting crash again and again



## contactpraven2001 (Feb 29, 2008)

my system configuration is 
AMD athlon 3200+
1Gb ram 
MSI 480M2IL motherboard
80 gb heard drive 
Microsoft Keybor and mouse 
after installing ubuntu 7.10 i have a problem my system getting crash after some time it. it is not a problem of any specific application it just crash. my screen get white or some time it has some lines also neither keyboard works not mouse just white screen i have the only solution is to restart the pc after that is work fine but it get crash after some time of that. the crash time is not constant some time it get crash in 15 minute some time it take hours.


----------



## ray|raven (Feb 29, 2008)

Have you installed any proprietary drivers?
Also use the Ubuntu CD to check if your RAM is faulty or not.

Regards,
ray


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Feb 29, 2008)

well RAM is not faulty i already check that i m using open gl driver for graphic ......


----------



## praka123 (Mar 1, 2008)

I think it can be the Display driver(X) being buggy is the main problem.what is ur onboard graphics card?Hope it is not "via" unichrome.it sucks.

also,sometimes hdd also may be the problem.u can install "smartmontools" and run "smartctl -H /dev/sda" to check whether ur hdd passes SMART test.

BTW,are u using 32-bit Ubuntu or amd64 Ubuntu on ur hdd?

make sure kernel is linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic


also,I read a same case with HP's some laptop models which locks out completely even keyboard not working!weird.may be u'd like to check:
*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=691667&highlight=system+crashing


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Mar 1, 2008)

well my onboard graphics are ATI Redon xpress 200 and the display driver which i am using is open gl (fglrx) and i m using 32 bit ubuntu but it also get crashed when i was using 64bit version.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 5, 2008)

OK.do u have ur ati card working(display?).kbd getting stuck means is it a usb keyboard?


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Mar 5, 2008)

yup my ati card is working fine ..........i have usb mouse not keyboard


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 6, 2008)

can you post the Output of the following from terminal?
just copy paste it here


```
lspci
```


```
dmesg
```


```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```


```
glxinfo | grep rendering
```


----------



## praka123 (Mar 6, 2008)

reinstalling ur xorg packages may help.also,for the time being,if u have the patience,try purging out fglrx driver for ur ati card completely and install open source ati driver(IIRC xserver-xorg-video-ati) and try booting with it.also check ur xorg.conf for correct standard.
check *ubuntuguide.org
I said reinstalling X org packages becoz,while using openchrome driver for via unichrome board,the system freezes suddenly,later I reinstalled x org packages and that solved most of the problems.
also after installing -reinstalling packages and ati opensource driver,
do a ,

```
sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-`uname-r`
```

I have bookmarked a sticky from ubuntuforums.may be u should check there.

* 	Known gutsy bugs and workarounds  *

*ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595825


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Mar 7, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> can you post the Output of the following from terminal?
> just copy paste it here




```
lspci 
00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 Host Bridge
00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 437A Serial ATA Controller
00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc 4379 Serial ATA Controller
00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller
00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB2 Host Controller
00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 SMBus Controller (rev 04)
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-ISA Bridge
00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 PCI-PCI Bridge
00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller
00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]
02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
02:04.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev 80)
```


```
dmesg
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.22-14-generic (buildd@terranova) (gcc version 4.1.3 20070929 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.1.2-16ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 (Ubuntu 2.6.22-14.52-generic)
[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003bef0000 (usable)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003bef0000 - 000000003bef3000 (ACPI NVS)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003bef3000 - 000000003bf00000 (ACPI data)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)
[    0.000000] 62MB HIGHMEM available.
[    0.000000] 896MB LOWMEM available.
[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at 000f40f0
[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 245488) 0 entries of 256 used
[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:
[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096
[    0.000000]   Normal       4096 ->   229376
[    0.000000]   HighMem    229376 ->   245488
[    0.000000] early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges
[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->   245488
[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 245488
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved
[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1760 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 223520 pages, LIFO batch:31
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 125 pages used for memmap
[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 15987 pages, LIFO batch:3
[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP signature @ 0xC00F7F60 checksum 0
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F7F60, 0014 (r0 RS480 )
[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT 3BEF3040, 0038 (r1 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 3BEF30C0, 0084 (r2 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 3BEF31C0, 36D2 (r1 RS480  AWRDACPI     1000 MSFT  100000E)
[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 3BEF0000, 0040
[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 3BEF69C0, 00D6 (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)
[    0.000000] ACPI: SRAT 3BEF6B00, 0090 (r1 AMD    HAMMER          1 AMD         1)
[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 3BEF6C00, 003C (r1 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 3BEF6900, 0068 (r1 RS480  AWRDACPI 42302E31 AWRD        0)
[    0.000000] ATI board detected. Disabling timer routing over 8254.
[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008
[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)
[    0.000000] Processor #0 15:15 APIC version 16
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] disabled)
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])
[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])
[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 33, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)
[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 21 low level)
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.
[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.
[    0.000000] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs
[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information
[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 40000000 (gap: 3bf00000:a4100000)
[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 243571
[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 ro quiet splash
[    0.000000] mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)
[    0.000000] mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)
[    0.000000] Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.
[    0.000000] Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.
[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0
[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 16384 bytes)
[    0.000000] Detected 1989.883 MHz processor.
[   21.073396] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25
[   21.073704] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   21.074044] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)
[   21.090094] Memory: 961416k/981952k available (2015k kernel code, 19896k reserved, 915k data, 364k init, 64448k highmem)
[   21.090104] virtual kernel memory layout:
[   21.090105]     fixmap  : 0xfff4d000 - 0xfffff000   ( 712 kB)
[   21.090106]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)
[   21.090107]     vmalloc : 0xf8800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 111 MB)
[   21.090109]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf8000000   ( 896 MB)
[   21.090110]       .init : 0xc03e3000 - 0xc043e000   ( 364 kB)
[   21.090111]       .data : 0xc02f7e86 - 0xc03dce84   ( 915 kB)
[   21.090112]       .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc02f7e86   (2015 kB)
[   21.090115] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.
[   21.090145] SLUB: Genslabs=22, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=1, Nodes=1
[   21.170076] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3983.62 BogoMIPS (lpj=7967250)
[   21.170098] Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized
[   21.170102] SELinux:  Disabled at boot.
[   21.170114] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512
[   21.170219] CPU: After generic identify, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000001
[   21.170227] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)
[   21.170229] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)
[   21.170232] CPU: After all inits, caps: 078bfbff e3d3fbff 00000000 00000410 00000000 00000000 00000001
[   21.170240] Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.
[   21.170251] Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.
[   21.186174] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code
[   21.186329] Freeing SMP alternatives: 11k freed
[   21.186572] Early unpacking initramfs... done
[   21.488025] ACPI: Core revision 20070126
[   21.488079] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
[   21.495735] CPU0: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ stepping 00
[   21.495755] Total of 1 processors activated (3983.62 BogoMIPS).
[   21.495921] ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs
[   21.496110] ..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1
[   21.535791] ..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC
[   21.535831] ...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.
[   21.535833] ...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... works.
[   21.681531] Brought up 1 CPUs
[   21.681617] Booting paravirtualized kernel on bare hardware
[   21.681690] Time: 23:48:20  Date: 02/06/108
[   21.681708] NET: Registered protocol family 16
[   21.681771] EISA bus registered
[   21.681786] ACPI: bus type pci registered
[   21.714656] PCI: PCI BIOS revision 3.00 entry at 0xfa3a0, last bus=2
[   21.714658] PCI: Using configuration type 1
[   21.714660] Setting up standard PCI resources
[   21.717529] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT
[   21.719976] ACPI: Interpreter enabled
[   21.719978] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S5)
[   21.719990] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing
[   21.722872] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)
[   21.722876] PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)
[   21.723927] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:14.4
[   21.723958] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]
[   21.724085] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]
[   21.724199] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]
[   21.735101] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   21.735174] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   21.735246] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   21.735318] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.
[   21.735389] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11)
[   21.735460] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11)
[   21.735532] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11)
[   21.735603] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11)
[   21.735663] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay
[   21.735674] pnp: PnP ACPI init
[   21.735680] ACPI: bus type pnp registered
[   21.737528] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices
[   21.737530] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered
[   21.737533] PnPBIOS: Disabled by ACPI PNP
[   21.737570] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing
[   21.737572] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report
[   21.737579] PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 3 of device 0000:00:00.0
[   21.780807] NET: Registered protocol family 8
[   21.780809] NET: Registered protocol family 20
[   21.780852] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x228-0x22f has been reserved
[   21.780855] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved
[   21.780857] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved
[   21.780860] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved
[   21.780862] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved
[   21.780865] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved
[   21.780867] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6d has been reserved
[   21.780870] pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved
[   21.780878] pnp: 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved
[   21.780882] pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xd0000-0xd3fff has been reserved
[   21.780888] pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved
[   21.780890] pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved
[   21.780893] pnp: 00:0c: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved
[   21.781391] Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.
[   21.811070] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0
[   21.811072]   IO window: e000-efff
[   21.811075]   MEM window: fdd00000-fddfffff
[   21.811078]   PREFETCH window: d8000000-dfffffff
[   21.811081] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:14.4
[   21.811084]   IO window: d000-dfff
[   21.811090]   MEM window: fdc00000-fdcfffff
[   21.811095]   PREFETCH window: fde00000-fdefffff
[   21.811121] NET: Registered protocol family 2
[   21.849347] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)
[   21.849443] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1572864 bytes)
[   21.850409] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)
[   21.850727] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)
[   21.850730] TCP reno registered
[   21.861408] checking if image is initramfs... it is
[   22.312796] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0
[   22.450757] Freeing initrd memory: 7542k freed
[   22.451046] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)
[   22.451057] audit(1204847300.048:1): initialized
[   22.451107] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages
[   22.452449] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1
[   22.452489] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)
[   22.452559] io scheduler noop registered
[   22.452568] io scheduler anticipatory registered
[   22.452570] io scheduler deadline registered
[   22.452583] io scheduler cfq registered (default)
[   22.452590] PCI: MSI quirk detected. MSI deactivated.
[   22.508515] Boot video device is 0000:01:05.0
[   22.508623] isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...
[   22.862631] isapnp: No Plug & Play device found
[   22.879742] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac
[   22.879810] Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled
[   22.879934] serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   22.880458] 00:08: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A
[   22.880951] RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 65536K size 1024 blocksize
[   22.881114] input: Macintosh mouse button emulation as /class/input/input0
[   22.881164] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   22.881167] PNP: PS/2 controller doesn't have AUX irq; using default 12
[   22.884385] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1
[   22.884390] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12
[   22.884514] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
[   22.884592] EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa.0
[   22.884614] Cannot allocate resource for EISA slot 4
[   22.884633] EISA: Detected 0 cards.
[   22.884708] TCP cubic registered
[   22.884720] NET: Registered protocol family 1
[   22.884740] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode
[   22.884878]   Magic number: 0:659:857
[   22.884953]   hash matches device ptyv9
[   22.884962]   hash matches device ptysc
[   22.885214] Freeing unused kernel memory: 364k freed
[   22.961075] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input1
[   24.084677] fuse init (API version 7.8)
[   24.089343] Capability LSM initialized
[   24.097723] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0783): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]
[   24.596151] SCSI subsystem initialized
[   24.599954] libata version 2.21 loaded.
[   24.602010] sata_sil 0000:00:11.0: version 2.2
[   24.602050] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:11.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 16
[   24.602115] scsi0 : sata_sil
[   24.602154] scsi1 : sata_sil
[   24.602176] ata1: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf8832080 ctl 0xf883208a bmdma 0xf8832000 irq 16
[   24.602181] ata2: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf88320c0 ctl 0xf88320ca bmdma 0xf8832008 irq 16
[   24.623208] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs
[   24.623227] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub
[   24.623244] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
[   24.646260] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver
[   24.658043] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
[   24.658048] ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx
[   24.726094] 8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28
[   24.837751] Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M
[   24.877819] FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077
[   24.913546] ata1: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   25.225161] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   25.225224] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:12.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 17
[   25.225274] scsi2 : sata_sil
[   25.225455] scsi3 : sata_sil
[   25.225479] ata3: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf88c0080 ctl 0xf88c008a bmdma 0xf88c0000 irq 17
[   25.225484] ata4: SATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0xf88c00c0 ctl 0xf88c00ca bmdma 0xf88c0008 irq 17
[   25.692606] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
[   25.701192] ata3.00: ATA-6: ST380817AS, 3.42, max UDMA/133
[   25.701195] ata3.00: 156301488 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)
[   25.717160] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100
[   26.028173] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
[   26.028257] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST380817AS       3.42 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
[   26.028619] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   26.028630] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller
[   26.028833] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1
[   26.028853] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02d000
[   26.037251] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
[   26.037262] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   26.037264] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   26.037276] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   26.037318] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors (80026 MB)
[   26.037325] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off
[   26.037327] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00
[   26.037338] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA
[   26.037342]  sda: sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 >
[   26.081914] sd 2:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
[   26.088192] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   26.088214] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   26.088225] hub 1-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   26.090149] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
[   26.192083] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   26.192097] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller
[   26.192117] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2
[   26.192132] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02c000
[   26.251970] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   26.251995] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   26.252005] hub 2-0:1.0: 4 ports detected
[   26.355964] ATIIXP: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:14.1
[   26.355984] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.1[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
[   26.355995] ATIIXP: chipset revision 0
[   26.355996] ATIIXP: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later
[   26.356005]     ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf300-0xf307, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio
[   26.356020]     ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf308-0xf30f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
[   26.356029] Probing IDE interface ide0...
[   26.415878] Attempting manual resume
[   26.415882] swsusp: Resume From Partition 8:8
[   26.415883] PM: Checking swsusp image.
[   26.416081] PM: Resume from disk failed.
[   26.428555] EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.
[   26.428558] EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.
[   26.659390] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2
[   26.868224] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   26.881610] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev
[   26.886539] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input2
[   26.886653] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2
[   26.886665] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid
[   26.886668] /build/buildd/linux-source-2.6.22-2.6.22/drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
[   26.923070] Probing IDE interface ide1...
[   27.658666] hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4522B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
[   28.329354] hdc: selected mode 0x42
[   28.329591] ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15
[   28.347195] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:13.2[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18
[   28.347207] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller
[   28.347328] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3
[   28.347377] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02b000
[   28.347389] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004
[   28.347447] usb 2-2: USB disconnect, address 2
[   28.349279] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   28.349302] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found
[   28.349323] hub 3-0:1.0: 8 ports detected
[   28.362776] hdc: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 1536kB Cache, UDMA(33)
[   28.362783] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20
[   28.453370] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:03.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20
[   28.454015] eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xf8836000, 00:11:09:01:be:da, IRQ 20
[   28.454017] eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'
[   28.455698] 8139cp: 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v1.3 (Mar 22, 2004)
[   28.455795] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:04.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21
[   28.509072] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[21]  MMIO=[fdcfe000-fdcfe7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
[   29.060435] usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
[   29.087762] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds
[   29.087774] EXT3-fs: sda7: orphan cleanup on readonly fs
[   29.087780] ext3_orphan_cleanup: deleting unreferenced inode 1749725
[   29.087798] EXT3-fs: sda7: 1 orphan inode deleted
[   29.087800] EXT3-fs: recovery complete.
[   29.091313] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.
[   29.271263] usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
[   29.278311] input: Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse as /class/input/input3
[   29.278326] input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Microsoft Basic Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:13.1-2
[   29.783647] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0010dc000093abd7]
[   33.717481] eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1
[   34.988451] Linux agpgart interface v0.102 (c) Dave Jones
[   34.998145] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5
[   35.006402] shpchp: Standard Hot Plug PCI Controller Driver version: 0.4
[   35.141342] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: Found 0000:00:14.0 device
[   36.053184] parport_pc 00:09: reported by Plug and Play ACPI
[   36.053227] parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,EPP]
[   36.059621] input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input4
[   36.302649] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:14.5[b] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   36.515832] lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
[   36.566023] Adding 1510068k swap on /dev/sda8.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1510068k
[   36.780209] EXT3 FS on sda7, internal journal
[   36.868401] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.11.0-ioctl (2006-10-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
[   42.776263] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input5
[   42.779849] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]
[   42.813788] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input6
[   42.817309] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]
[   42.825679] No dock devices found.
[   43.029600] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ processors (version 2.00.00)
[   43.029634] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x6
[   43.029636] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x8
[   43.029639] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12
[   44.944464] fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.
[   44.947849] [fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 865 MBytes.
[   44.948116] [fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.37.6 [May 25 2007] on minor 0
[   44.966770] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:05.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 22
[   45.366477] ppdev: user-space parallel port driver
[   45.489850] [fglrx] total      GART = 130023424
[   45.489857] [fglrx] free       GART = 114032640
[   45.489859] [fglrx] max single GART = 114032640
[   45.489861] [fglrx] total      LFB  = 67108864
[   45.489863] [fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976
[   45.489865] [fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976
[   45.489866] [fglrx] total      Inv  = 0
[   45.489868] [fglrx] free       Inv  = 0
[   45.489869] [fglrx] max single Inv  = 0
[   45.489871] [fglrx] total      TIM  = 0
[   45.745319] apm: BIOS not found.
[   46.157296] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.11
[   46.157405] NET: Registered protocol family 31
[   46.157407] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
[   46.157410] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
[   46.186052] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8
[   46.186055] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
[   46.267468] Bluetooth: RFCOMM socket layer initialized
[   46.267564] Bluetooth: RFCOMM TTY layer initialized
[   46.267566] Bluetooth: RFCOMM ver 1.8
[   25.780000] Marking TSC unstable due to: cpufreq changes.
[   25.784000] Time: acpi_pm clocksource has been installed.
[   26.076000] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -149971079 ns)
[  976.200000] [fglrx] PCIe has already been initialized. Reinitializing ...
[  976.216000] [fglrx] total      GART = 130023424
[  976.216000] [fglrx] free       GART = 114032640
[  976.216000] [fglrx] max single GART = 114032640
[  976.216000] [fglrx] total      LFB  = 67108864
[  976.216000] [fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976
[  976.216000] [fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976
[  976.216000] [fglrx] total      Inv  = 0
[  976.216000] [fglrx] free       Inv  = 0
[  976.216000] [fglrx] max single Inv  = 0
[  976.216000] [fglrx] total      TIM  = 0
[ 1170.572000] [fglrx] PCIe has already been initialized. Reinitializing ...
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] total      GART = 130023424
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] free       GART = 114032640
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] max single GART = 114032640
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] total      LFB  = 67108864
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] total      Inv  = 0
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] free       Inv  = 0
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] max single Inv  = 0
[ 1170.584000] [fglrx] total      TIM  = 0
[ 1454.148000] [fglrx] PCIe has already been initialized. Reinitializing ...
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] total      GART = 130023424
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] free       GART = 114032640
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] max single GART = 114032640
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] total      LFB  = 67108864
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] total      Inv  = 0
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] free       Inv  = 0
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] max single Inv  = 0
[ 1454.160000] [fglrx] total      TIM  = 0
[ 1604.604000] [fglrx] PCIe has already been initialized. Reinitializing ...
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] total      GART = 130023424
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] free       GART = 114032640
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] max single GART = 114032640
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] total      LFB  = 67108864
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] total      Inv  = 0
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] free       Inv  = 0
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] max single Inv  = 0
[ 1604.616000] [fglrx] total      TIM  = 0
```


```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
z, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan
(--) fglrx(0): Display dimensions: (310, 230) mm
(--) fglrx(0): DPI set to (104, 113)
(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 85.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   85.51  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1083 interlace +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1280x1024": 77.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.3 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1280x1024"   77.80  1280 1344 1480 1680  1024 1025 1028 1077 interlace +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 96.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.0 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   96.76  1152 1224 1344 1536  864 865 868 900 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 81.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   81.62  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 865 868 895 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 64.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.0 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   64.67  1152 1208 1328 1504  864 865 868 915 interlace +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 58.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 39.2 kHz, 43.0 Hz (I)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1152x864"   58.28  1152 1200 1320 1488  864 865 868 911 interlace +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 60.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 57.7 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.43  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 801 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.5 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "800x600": 56.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.25  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.1 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 45.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.8 kHz, 70.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   45.50  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 625 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.2 kHz, 56.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 29.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 47.0 Hz (I)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   29.60  800 816 896 992  600 601 604 635 interlace +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 68.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.6 kHz, 100.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   68.17  800 848 936 1072  600 601 604 636 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "800x600": 60.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 56.9 kHz, 90.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "800x600"   60.06  800 840 928 1056  600 601 604 632 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 72.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 +hsync +vsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 52.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 61.8 kHz, 120.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   52.40  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 515 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 43.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 50.9 kHz, 100.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   43.16  640 680 744 848  480 481 484 509 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x480": 37.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.5 kHz, 90.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x480"   37.89  640 672 736 832  480 481 484 506 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "1024x480": 38.2 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1024x480"   38.16  1024 1048 1152 1280  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "848x480": 31.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "848x480"   31.48  848 864 952 1056  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x576": 32.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 35.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x576"   32.66  720 744 816 912  576 577 580 597 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "720x480": 26.7 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "720x480"   26.71  720 736 808 896  480 481 484 497 +hsync
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 28.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 33.7 kHz, 75.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   28.07  640 696 736 832  400 413 415 449
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "640x400": 24.9 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "640x400"   24.92  640 664 760 792  400 460 462 525
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "512x384": 19.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 29.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "512x384"   19.81  512 544 624 664  384 451 453 497
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 601 602 625 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "400x300": 22.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 45.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "400x300"   22.33  400 416 480 496  300 601 605 742 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 416  240 481 482 501 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.59  320 328 376 400  240 491 493 525 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 13.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   13.10  320 352 368 416  200 406 407 417 doublescan
(**) fglrx(0):  Default mode "320x200": 12.6 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)
(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "320x200"   12.59  320 336 384 400  200 457 459 524 doublescan
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.3
(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"
(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"(II) Module already built-in
(==) fglrx(0): NoAccel = NO
(II) Loading sub module "xaa"
(II) LoadModule: "xaa"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libxaa.so
(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0
        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2
(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive
(==) fglrx(0): FSAA enabled: NO
(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Gamma enabled
(==) fglrx(0): FSAA Multisample Position is fix
(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO
(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"
(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"
(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so
(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default
(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000
(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x4000001f
(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"
(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 128 MB
(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 126976 kB allocated with handle 0xdeadbeef
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536
(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0
(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1
(==) fglrx(0): EnablePrivateBackZ = NO
(II) LoadModule: "glesx.so" (glesx)
(WW) LoadModule: given non-canonical module name "glesx.so"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//glesx.so
(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) Loading extension GLESX
(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.
(II) resource ranges after preInit:
        [0] 0   0       0xfddf0000 - 0xfddfffff (0x10000) MX[b]
        [1] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[b]
        [2] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[b]E(B)
        [3] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[b]
        [4] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[b]
        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[b]
        [6] -1  0       0xfdcfe000 - 0xfdcfe7ff (0x800) MX[b]
        [7] -1  0       0xfdcff000 - 0xfdcff0ff (0x100) MX[b]
        [8] -1  0       0xfe029000 - 0xfe0290ff (0x100) MX[b]
        [9] -1  0       0xfe02a000 - 0xfe02a3ff (0x400) MX[b]
        [10] -1 0       0xfe02b000 - 0xfe02bfff (0x1000) MX[b]
        [11] -1 0       0xfe02c000 - 0xfe02cfff (0x1000) MX[b]
        [12] -1 0       0xfe02d000 - 0xfe02dfff (0x1000) MX[b]
        [13] -1 0       0xfe02e000 - 0xfe02e1ff (0x200) MX[b]
        [14] -1 0       0xfe02f000 - 0xfe02f1ff (0x200) MX[b]
        [15] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[b]O
        [16] -1 0       0xfddf0000 - 0xfddfffff (0x10000) MX[b](B)
        [17] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[b](B)
        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[b](OprU)
        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[b](OprU)
        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[b](OprU)
        [21] 0  0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000efff (0x100) IX[b]
        [22] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[b]
        [23] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[b]
        [24] -1 0       0x0000de00 - 0x0000de7f (0x80) IX[b]
        [25] -1 0       0x0000df00 - 0x0000dfff (0x100) IX[b]
        [26] -1 0       0x0000f300 - 0x0000f30f (0x10) IX[b]
        [27] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[b]
        [28] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[b]
        [29] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f0 (0x1) IX[b]
        [30] -1 0       0x000001f0 - 0x000001f7 (0x8) IX[b]
        [31] -1 0       0x00000b00 - 0x00000b0f (0x10) IX[b]
        [32] -1 0       0x0000f500 - 0x0000f50f (0x10) IX[b]
        [33] -1 0       0x0000f600 - 0x0000f603 (0x4) IX[b]
        [34] -1 0       0x0000f700 - 0x0000f707 (0x8) IX[b]
        [35] -1 0       0x0000f800 - 0x0000f803 (0x4) IX[b]
        [36] -1 0       0x0000f900 - 0x0000f907 (0x8) IX[b]
        [37] -1 0       0x0000fa00 - 0x0000fa0f (0x10) IX[b]
        [38] -1 0       0x0000fb00 - 0x0000fb03 (0x4) IX[b]
        [39] -1 0       0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc07 (0x8) IX[b]
        [40] -1 0       0x0000fd00 - 0x0000fd03 (0x4) IX[b]
        [41] -1 0       0x0000fe00 - 0x0000fe07 (0x8) IX[b]
        [42] -1 0       0x0000ef00 - 0x0000efff (0x100) IX[b](B)
        [43] -1 0       0x00004100 - 0x000040ff (0x0) IX[b]O
        [44] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[b](OprU)
        [45] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[b](OprU)
(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 7
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports 
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)
drmOpenDevice: Open failed
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 7, (OK)
drmGetBusid returned ''
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:5:0"
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x20e000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x20e000 to 0xb7343000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x20f000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx
(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.37.6
(II) fglrx(0):     Date: May 25 2007
(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.
(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.22-14-generic
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        no
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            no
(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00210000
(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 22.
(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] ringbuffer size = 0x00100000 bytes
(II) fglrx(0): [drm] texture shared area handle = 0x00214000
(II) fglrx(0): shared FSAAScale=1
(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!
(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0x3c000000 FBMappedSize: 0x00701000
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1280,1434)
(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1280,1024) (front color buffer - assumption)
(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 410
(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled
(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled
(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION
(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT
(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 0
(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled
(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
        Screen to screen bit blits
        Solid filled rectangles
        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles
        Solid Lines
        Dashed Lines
        Offscreen Pixmaps
        Setting up tile and stipple cache:
                30 128x128 slots
(II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1
(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete
(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled
(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP
(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:5:0
drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0
drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)
drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8
drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports PCI:1:5:0
(EE) AIGLX error: dlsym for __driCreateNewScreen_20050727 failed (/usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so: undefined symbol: __driCreateNewScreen_20050727)
(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
(II) Loading local sub module "GLcore"
(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"
(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libGLcore.so
(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0
        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3
(II) GLX: Initialized MESA-PROXY GL provider for screen 0
(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Core Keyboard
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) Generic Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbModel: "pc105"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "us"
(**) Generic Keyboard: XkbLayout: "us"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) Generic Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
(**) Configured Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Configured Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"
(**) Option "CorePointer"
(**) Configured Mouse: Core Pointer
(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
(**) Configured Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50
(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
(**) Configured Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5
(**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 9
(**) Configured Mouse: Sensitivity: 1
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Configured Mouse" (type: MOUSE)
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
(II) Configured Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded
SetClientVersion: 0 9
```


```
glxinfo | grep rendering
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
```


----------



## praka123 (Mar 7, 2008)

u have ur fglrx drivers not enabled.no direct rendering.it seems to me something with Xorg may be editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf may help.

only error found was AIGLX not enabled.do u have compiz?
u can add below lines after section "device" if that helps(enables aiglx):

```
Section "Extensions"
    Option         "Composite" "Enable"
EndSection
```


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Mar 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ```
> Section "Extensions"
> Option         "Composite" "Enable"
> EndSection
> ```



Well my xorg.conf looks like this

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
    
    # Uncomment if you have a wacom tablet
    #    InputDevice     "stylus"    "SendCoreEvents"
    #    InputDevice     "cursor"    "SendCoreEvents"
    #    InputDevice     "eraser"    "SendCoreEvents"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
  screen "Default Screen" 0 0
    Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load        "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "stylus"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "stylus"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "eraser"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "eraser"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "cursor"
    Driver        "wacom"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/wacom"
    Option        "Type"    "cursor"
    Option        "ForceDevice"    "ISDV4"# Tablet PC ONLY
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "SyncMaster"
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier    "ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]"
    Driver        "fglrx"
    Option        "VideoOverlay"    "on"
    Option        "OpenGLOverlay"    "off"
    Busid        "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]"
    Monitor        "SyncMaster"
    Defaultdepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Modes        "1280x1024"    "1152x864"    "1024x768"    "832x624"    "800x600"    "720x400"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
    Option        "Composite"    "0"
    Option        "Composite"    "0"
EndSection
```
will it needed adding those lines ........


----------



## praka123 (Mar 9, 2008)

hmm...u can edit xorg.conf to be as below:

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "ServerLayout"
  Identifier    "Default Layout"
  screen "Default Screen" 0 0
  Inputdevice    "Generic Keyboard"
  Inputdevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "i2c"
	Load  "bitmap"
	Load  "ddc"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "freetype"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "int10"
	Load  "vbe"
        Load  "GLcore"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc105"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"    "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"
    Option        "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "SyncMaster"
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
    Option        "AIGLX"    "on"
EndSection


Section "Device"
    Identifier    "ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]"
    Driver        "fglrx"
    Option        "VideoOverlay"    "on"
    Option        "OpenGLOverlay"    "off"
    Busid        "PCI:1:5:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "ATI Technologies Inc RS480 [Radeon Xpress 200G Series]"
    Monitor        "SyncMaster"
    Defaultdepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Modes        "1280x1024"    "1152x864"    "1024x768"    "832x624"    "800x600"    "720x400"    "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
   	Option "Composite" "Enable"
           Option "RENDER" "Enable"
           Option "DAMAGE" "Enable"
           Option "XVideo" "Enable"
EndSection
```
you are already missing 3D driver for Xorg.
u should try :
*wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide

 If ur running compiz,u have to add fglrx to the white list.
sudo gedit /usr/bin/compiz # Driver whitelist
WHITELIST="fglrx nvidia intel ati radeon i810"

_____________________
also,

```
sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
```
I hope ur card is 3D supported.
remove xserver-xgl:

```
sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xgl
```

and edit the section "screen" for correct resolution.
Still,I feel urs is a old card  and fglrx *may* not support it fully,hence lockups,freeze.

Try the above suggestions in a terminal.from a harddisk installed gutsy,u can press "e" to edit grub,select "kernel" line press "e" again,then remove 
" ro quiet splash" from that line,press ENTER and press "b" to boot.
check now.

press CTRL+ALT+F1 to get terminal.then select the resolution supported by ur monitor and remove all other resolutions in xorg.conf section "screen".

If fglrx driver is NOT working properly,u have to use opensource "ati" driver provided by xserver-xorg-video-ati which AFAIK provides 3D support also for older cards like urs.

Yes,the freezing is definitely due to fglrx driver - no other reason I can think now 

try and reply

also,see this threaD:
*bugs.launchpad.net/fedora/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/108527


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Mar 9, 2008)

well i already try installing ati open source driver 8.3 using the link. i will try to edit the xorg.conf file as u mention, then give u a reply .
Compiz works fine all effect goes well so i don't think i have to use second method which u give for 3d support ....


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

Well,I feel that u should disable compiz atm and use opensource ati driver .watch whether the system locks or not


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Mar 12, 2008)

well i try all of ur advice but problem is still same wather i use compiz or not problem is still same the link which you give of the bug repoart, i also try to do the things which they tried but nothing is solving the problem ........


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

there are such freeze errors with some HP laptops etc.
well,if u can-pls post in *ubuntuforums.org .there someone can sure help you.

also,does all other distros work fine in ur pc?


----------

